# Ladies jacket free pattern



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Ladies jacket free pattern

http://us.schachenmayr.com/files/patterns/FreePattern-S8637.pdf

Lots of other free patterns available

http://us.schachenmayr.com/finder/pattern?taxonomy-form-0=sm_field_available_for_download%3AAvailable%20For%20Download&submit=Find+Matches


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Thank you so much! A little something different to look at, and free too.


----------



## casey1952 (Jul 8, 2011)

One problem I see with this pattern- no sizes are listed.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

casey1952 said:


> One problem I see with this pattern- no sizes are listed.


I just went and looked at the pattern, if you go to the pattern at the link and scroll to the last page it give the sizes and measurements.


----------



## lesley T (Jun 28, 2011)

wow some lovely patterns here, thank you


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

you are all very welcome

enjoy


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks so much for the link - great sweater.


----------



## casey1952 (Jul 8, 2011)

mombr4 said:


> I just went and looked at the pattern, if you go to the pattern at the link and scroll to the last page it give the sizes and measurements.


Thanks for the info. But those aren't exactly the sizes, as in Sm, Med, Lg ,x-Lg , etc, those are the measurements for the different pieces of the sweater.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

casey1952 said:


> Thanks for the info. But those aren't exactly the sizes, as in Sm, Med, Lg ,x-Lg , etc, those are the measurements for the different pieces of the sweater.


I was only passing on the link to the pattern since I thought others might enjoy the pattern.

Maybe you can email the company.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

I like what they've done there. One person's small might be another person's large. In ready made clothing, you know what those dressing rooms are for - women's clothing is just all over the place. Men's pants don't come small/medium/large, they come like 31 waist and 32 inseam, then you know where you are. Not so for us lucky ladies. 

Having the measurements of the various pieces means I could adjust for my long arms. Pretty handy.


----------



## Knitophile (Oct 22, 2012)

Interesting cable pattern. Thanks for providing the link.


----------



## Valandra (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

Thank you for the link; I went through the patterns and downloaded those that I thought I might be interested in. Oh, my list of "to do's" is long :lol:


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks for the links.
Hannet


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

You are all very welcome. 

Glad that so many will enjoy the pattern and site. 

I enjoy passing on patterns I find that others will also enjoy.


----------

